# 12 year old girls softball team



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I wasn't planning on having my own team this year, but as things panned out we had way more girls sign up at NEP than expected. So, I volunteered to take a team. 

I've been coaching girls softball for 6 years now, but the last three I've been assisting. Anyway I thought I'd throw it out here that if anyone is interested in sponsoring us, It would be greatly appreciated. Contact me and I'll shoot the info to you when I get it. I know things are tight, but I thought I'd try anyway. Thanks in advance.

Greg 

*The sponsorship is $400.00 This includes Name on the jersey,sign on the field and a team plaque.* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

